# Microscope shots



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh sooooo cool! I'd love a nice microscope! I'd probably shove anything possible under it all day long. I'm such a kid with a new toy when it comes to science stuff lol. I've wanted a microscope for oh, probably 20 years lol! Keep posting cool pictures :-D


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Man...I don't know WHY opendns decides that photobucket is evil incarnate, but my work blocks it....frustrating...


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Very cool! I've thought about taking stuff up to work where we have a good microscope, but think I'd be too embarrassed if someone asked what I was doing lol.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

CytoEric said:


> Very cool! I've thought about taking stuff up to work where we have a good microscope, but think I'd be too embarrassed if someone asked what I was doing lol.


Exactly! There are microscopes at my school and work, but I thought it'd be neat to have my own. Then I could look at anything any time I want! It's also nice that the scope is literally 4 feet away from my tanks and on my computer desk. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Where's the shrimp shots at? 

Wish I had one.


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

meowschwitz said:


> Exactly! There are microscopes at my school and work, but I thought it'd be neat to have my own. Then I could look at anything any time I want! It's also nice that the scope is literally 4 feet away from my tanks and on my computer desk. :hihi:


Lol...if I had one at home EVERYTHING would make it's way under it. You're taking the pics by holding your phone to the eyepiece? I'm surprised how well they turned out if that is the case!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice op!



speedie408 said:


> Where's the shrimp shots at?
> 
> Wish I had one.


Check ebay, there is very potent ones with digital camera included.


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

the ones on ebay are pretty good quality, especially for the price. the only thing i didnt like about them was the camera, which is mediocre at best. the condenser was also a little off center, but it that is easily fixed with a little tweaking. all in all, nice piece of equipment for under 500 dollars.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

The one I got is pretty good for the price. While the mechanical stage control and coarse/fine adjustment knobs are less precise than I had hoped for, I think the tiny size of it makes up for it, and the fact that it was less than $200. The 100X oil immersion works alright, but a little less easy to use since the fine adjustment isn't so fine. Light source is an adjustable LED which is quite bright, white, and cool. The ocular lens head can be swivelled around 360 degrees. I'm pretty damned impressed with it. :smile:

If anyone is interested, here in the one I purchased: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TJ5CEG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

As for how I take pictures, I just put my phone (Samsung Galaxy SIII) right up to an ocular and snap a shot. It takes a bit of practice to get it just right, but it's certainly doable. I've yet to try it with a point and shoot camera.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

A shrimp shot would be epic

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Spirogyra sp., 40X









Spirogyra sp., 100X









Spirogyra sp., 400X









Spirogyra sp., 400X









Mini Fissidens (Fissidens nobilis?), 40X









Mini Fissidens (Fissidens nobilis?), 100X









Mini Fissidens (Fissidens nobilis?), 100X









Mini Fissidens (Fissidens nobilis?), 400X









Mini Pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia), 40X









Mini Pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia), 100X









Mini Pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia), 400X


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

This stuff is wicked. Thanks for posting! Brings me back to the middle school and high school days in science class.


----------



## dski13 (Oct 26, 2012)

I think in elodea leaves you can see the chloroplasts moving around to adjust to varying light levels using a microscope.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome! Now I want a microscope really bad! LOL!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I should pick up one for my son, forgot how cool that stuff is

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

meow do you ever shine light on the plants and watch as it adjusts to the new light coming in? then leave it and come back to look and see how it has changed?





NWA-Planted said:


> I should pick up one for my son, forgot how cool that stuff is
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place



but will he acutally get to use it? or dad perminantly borrow it?


----------



## flc (Sep 10, 2012)

Nifty! You mentioned oil immersion- did that come with phase contrast as well? Zeiss coatings? What kind of stage lamp are you using?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

So can you just take pictures with a regular phone or camera through the microscope? I have had one for years but always thought it took hightech equipment to do that kind of stuff. Very cool!


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

AnotherHobby said:


> Awesome! Now I want a microscope really bad! LOL!


Me too!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Aquatic Delight said:


> meow do you ever shine light on the plants and watch as it adjusts to the new light coming in? then leave it and come back to look and see how it has changed?


I haven't done that yet, so I guess I'll have to try it out.



flc said:


> Nifty! You mentioned oil immersion- did that come with phase contrast as well? Zeiss coatings? What kind of stage lamp are you using?


I'm only familiar with basic microscopes, so I have no idea what those are (or a small idea, actually). As for the lighting, it's an adjustable LED lamp. It's pretty bright and white, but a little low for viewing oil immersion well.



FisheriesOmen said:


> So can you just take pictures with a regular phone or camera through the microscope? I have had one for years but always thought it took hightech equipment to do that kind of stuff. Very cool!


Phone works better than a point and shoot camera, in my experience. I have a harder time with a camera (I have a Canon S95), and while the phone takes practice, it's pretty quick and efficient as you get the hang of it. 

Pond snail babies/eggs, 40X (I think I crushed the one of the lower left)









Pond snail babies/eggs, 100X









Pond snail babies/eggs, 100X









Pond snail babies/eggs, 100X









Pond snail babies/eggs, 100X


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

wow that is super cool! those guys actually a little personality now!

the first baby eggs at 100x kinda looks like a chicken.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

is the pygmy blinking?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Aquatic Delight said:


> is the pygmy blinking?


I believe that's the heart pumping.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

Very cool shots. I remember buying one of the Fleabay digital microscopes when I was stationed in Salerno, Afghanistan in '08 to inspect precious stones I was finding in the markets. It had video outputs for monitors, and did a great job for the price. It saved me a large sum of money on some purchases (finding out some stones were glass, etc.)

Only problem I had was running out of things to put under it.


----------

